

Unofficial Higgs Combinations - dictus
http://vixra.org/Combo/
Unofficial calculator of the Higgs boson 95% CL limit on the ratio of observed Higgs production cross section to the cross section predicted by the Standard Model, as well as other statistical quantities (eg P-value). This based on recent experimental data (published, presented at conferences) concerning the Higgs boson from the Tevatron and the LHC experiments.
======
dictus
Unofficial calculator of the Higgs boson 95% CL limit on the ratio of observed
Higgs production cross section to the cross section predicted by the Standard
Model, as well as other statistical quantities (eg P-value, etc). Based on
recent experimental data (published, presented at conferences) concerning the
Higgs boson from the Tevatron and the LHC experiments.

